# Game 29: Hawks @ Nets--12.30.05



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 29
Atlanta Hawks @ New Jersey Nets**
Thursday December 30th, 2005
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 16-12


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>13.9</td><td>24.3</td><td>12.6</td><td>19.3</td><td>3.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.0</td><td>6.1</td><td>5.7</td><td>7.8</td><td>4.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.7</td><td>4.0</td><td>1.1</td><td>4.1</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.2</td><td>2.1</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>.5</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Royal Ivey*</td><td>*Joe Johnson*</td><td>*Zaza Pachulia*</td><td>*Josh Smith*</td><td>*Al Harrington*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>3.4</td><td>19.3</td><td>11.9</td><td>8.7</td><td>18.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.2</td><td>9.0</td><td>5.0</td><td>7.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>.7</td><td>5.4</td><td>1.7</td><td>1.2</td><td>3.2</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Josh Childress*</td><td>*Salim Stoudamire*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>10.3</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.8</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>1.3</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Hawks*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.3</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Joe Johnson 19.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 7.8</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Zaza Pachulia 9.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.7</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Joe Johnson 5.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.07</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Josh Childress 1.30</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.07</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Josh Smith 2.32</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>John Thomas 62.5%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 47.7%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Josh Childress 55.6%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 90.9%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Salim Stoudamire 87.5%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>16-12</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>15-14</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>11-16</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>7-20</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>7-22</td><td>9.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>24-3</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>16-12</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>17-13</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>17-10</td><td>7</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>15-11</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>15-11</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>15-14</td><td>10</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>12-15</td><td>12</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
n/a

*Upcoming Games:*
February 27th, @ ATL
March 31st, @ ATL
April 4th, @ NJ​


----------



## justasking?

Great job once again on the game thread ToddMac!!! :cheers: 

Lets hope that the team continues to play at the level it has been playing. Lets hope it continues its winning ways!!!

*Go New Jersey Nets*!!! :clap:


----------



## theKidd-5

come on nets!!!... should win..


----------



## Vinsane

We will lose this one because we take lay-ups josh smith will murder us on blocks harrington and zaza will have there way with our frontcourt lue never misses joe johnson will humiliate vince on offensive end all this on the night where i attend a game damn.


----------



## Phenom Z28

This could move the Nets into a tie with the Heat for 2nd place.

I really didn't think I'd be saying that two weeks ago.


----------



## Petey

Going to be in the Tri State area Vinsane?

Who wants to meet Vinsane?

Anyone?



-Petey


----------



## Dooch

I will be in attendance this game with the rest of my High School and Xenosphere. This should be a victory for us. Zaza Pachulia has been playing probably his best season ever this year. 

I think if we are capable of beating teams like the Los Angeles Clippers and the Cleveland Cavaliers. Then the Atlanta Hawks should be another win. 

Guard their go-to-guys (Al Harrington, Joe Johnson, Zaza Pachulia, Salim Stoudamire off of the bench.) It will be another good game nonetheless.


----------



## Jizzy

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: I laugh at the Hawks.


----------



## Vinsane

Dooch said:


> I will be in attendance this game with the rest of my High School and Xenosphere. This should be a victory for us. Zaza Pachulia has been playing probably his best season ever this year.
> 
> I think if we are capable of beating teams like the Los Angeles Clippers and the Cleveland Cavaliers. Then the Atlanta Hawks should be another win.
> 
> Guard their go-to-guys (Al Harrington, Joe Johnson, Zaza Pachulia, Salim Stoudamire off of the bench.) It will be another good game nonetheless.


And me i will be there i'ma bring my laptop


----------



## Dooch

Vinsane said:


> And me i will be there i'ma bring my laptop


Have fun. I am going to post after the game because my school and I just want to make pure noise during this game. :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane

Dooch said:


> Have fun. I am going to post after the game because my school and I just want to make pure noise during this game. :biggrin:


if you see a black kid about 6 foot 6 with either a vince away jersey or a white tee with the vc 3's he wore in last years all star game with a laptop it's me


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

2 days rest and the Hawks coming to town......Hmmmmm I don't know what will be the outcome :biggrin: Seriously though if the Nets are truly back and really want to be considered elite then we have to beat the Hawks...........We can't have another BoBCat Massacre, but in the end I like our chances of getting 8 in a row.


----------



## Dooch

Vinsane said:


> if you see a black kid about 6 foot 6 with either a vince away jersey or a white tee with the vc 3's he wore in last years all star game with a laptop it's me


Got ya brother. What section are you in? :cheers:


----------



## Vinsane

Dooch said:


> Got ya brother. What section are you in? :cheers:


Won't know until thursday


----------



## VCFSO2000

Nets should tear them to pieces.

And that's not me taking the hawks likely...


----------



## VC_15

Even though it's the hawks... the nets should not underestimate them... they lost today in a heartbreaking game.... Al harrington couldn't get a shot off on Bevin Knight and Childress ended up missing the 3... so the hawks lost by 3 today and they're looking for revenge...Btw doesn't VC like playing against the hawks.. I remember his days in Toronto.. almost every time they played the hawks... he went off for 40+ pts...


----------



## Vinsane

VC_15 said:


> Even though it's the hawks... the nets should not underestimate them... they lost today in a heartbreaking game.... Al harrington couldn't get a shot off on Bevin Knight and Childress ended up missing the 3... so the hawks lost by 3 today and they're looking for revenge...Btw doesn't VC like playing against the hawks.. I remember his days in Toronto.. almost every time they played the hawks... he went off for 40+ pts...


I remember both games I went to both. But you have a point they will come looking to redeem themselves so we have to be on our P's and Q's.
Keep a hand in Lue's face
Vince needs to guard Childress because guardin Johnson will put him in foul trouble
No stupid layups that can be dunks because Josh Smith is one of the best shot blockers in the league today
And also Vince needs o get out of this slump that he is 0-8 from three and shooting 11-38 overall and since I'm going which will be my third time going to a Vince game he needs to play big for me his biggest fan


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> I remember both games I went to both. But you have a point they will come looking to redeem themselves so we have to be on our P's and Q's.
> Keep a hand in Lue's face
> Vince needs to guard Childress because guardin Johnson will put him in foul trouble
> No stupid layups that can be dunks because Josh Smith is one of the best shot blockers in the league today
> And also Vince needs o get out of this slump that he is 0-8 from three and shooting 11-38 overall and since I'm going which will be my third time going to a Vince game he needs to play big for me his biggest fan



I know what you mean with those layups...Little to no lift on those by VC.


----------



## eddymac

This *should* be a win for the Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

I'm here in jersey


----------



## Vinsane

The question is if Vince will come out of this slump we are gonna need him today because AL and ZAZA are going to dominate our frontcourt and we need RJ to shut down JJ and Kidd and Vaughn to play good defense against Lue and Stoudemire. And once again no stupid layups because Josh Smith will be roaming the in the paint


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> I'm here in jersey


 welcome to the garden state!


----------



## thenetsfan

I think some of you need to stop worrying what is the hawks record like 7-20? Anyway we have beaten the Heat and Clippers so the hawks should be a neather game for us. Frank will not let his team take advantage of the Hawks he's not that dumb.


----------



## Dooch

We have to pressure Joe Johnson, Al Harrington, Zaza Pachulia, Tyronn Lue and Salim Stoudamire into a tough shot selection. Like I usually always say we need to let our defensive efforts fuel our offense.

Zaza Pachulia has improved his game ever since last year. He has been hurting the New Jersey Nets whenever we face him. When he played for the Milwaukee Bucks. We should roll on to a victory in this game.

I shall be in attendance this game and going nuts as usual. Lets win and keep our division lead. Go Nets!!


----------



## Vinsane

Dooch said:


> We have to pressure Joe Johnson, Al Harrington, Zaza Pachulia, Tyronn Lue and Salim Stoudamire into a tough shot selection. Like I usually always say we need to let our defensive efforts fuel our offense.
> 
> Zaza Pachulia has improved his game ever since last year. He has been hurting the New Jersey Nets whenever we face him. When he played for the Milwaukee Bucks. We should roll on to a victory in this game.
> 
> I shall be in attendance this game and going nuts as usual. Lets win and keep our division lead. Go Nets!!


And our second seed in the east


----------



## Dooch

Vinsane said:


> And our second seed in the east


That too. Possibly Gilbert Arenas could go on a tear with Antawn Jamison and lead the Washington Wizards over the Miami Heat tonight and give us an even better position.


----------



## Dooch

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/nets/story/378809p-321736c.html - Nets seek to extend streak 

(Copy and Paste link into a new Internet Explorer document)

New York Daily News by Julian Garcia

The Nets will have six days off after tonight's game against Atlanta, which should give them plenty of time to think about all that they did right during their winning streak.


----------



## Dooch

I am panicking right now, Xenosphere is not around. I am now 50% going and 50% not going.

Either way guys, lets keep this thread rocking, and lets win this game!! :banana:


----------



## VC4MVP

Just a quick question, doesnt vc average like 30ppg against the Hawks? and if that stat is rite than y is anyone worrying about this game??


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Good luck tonight...

Peace A.Fly...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Dooch

VC4MVP said:


> Just a quick question, doesnt vc average like 30ppg against the Hawks? and if that stat is rite than y is anyone worrying about this game??


People are specifically worrying about this game because this season we have dropped games against teams that are on the bottom of the NBA rankings, such as the Charlotte Bobcats and the Toronto Raptors.


----------



## Noodfan

Low percentage teams scare me. I hope nets don't underrate them. They tend to punish those.


----------



## VC4MVP

Tru, but i was at the bobcats and watched the toronto game and both those games could have been easily won but the nets got lazy during them and didnt care. For the most part the nets have pretty much been working hard and almost playing complete games during this 7 game win streak.

P.S. Im new here just wondering, how do u quote??


----------



## Air Fly

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Good luck tonight...
> 
> Peace A.Fly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


Yeah man! we gotta win this game, i mean we must or else........you'all know the rest. lol.

Nets win 111-88.

Carter 35 points, 8 assists, 7 rebounds
Jefferson 22 points, 4 assists, 6 rebounds
Kidd 15 points, 12 assists, 9 rebounds


----------



## Noodfan

Air Fly said:


> Yeah man! we gotta win this game, i mean we must or else........you'all know the rest. lol.
> 
> Nets win 111-88.
> 
> Carter 35 points, 8 assists, 7 rebounds
> Jefferson 22 points, 4 assists, 6 rebounds
> Kidd 15 points, 12 assists, 9 rebounds


Can we make it 10 reb. Air Fly? 
I have had enough trouble last games about this. It always escapes from Kidd.


----------



## Air Fly

Noodfan said:


> Can we make it 10 reb. Air Fly?
> I have had enough trouble last games about this. It always escapes from Kidd.


Go ahead lol.

If its' a blow out game and Kidd just need 1 assists or a rebound to get it, then Frank should put him back in to get that tripledouble.


----------



## Noodfan

Air Fly said:


> Go ahead lol.
> 
> If its' a blow out game and Kidd just need 1 assists or a rebound to get it, then Frank should put him back in to get that tripledouble.


Hope so but man damn this man doesn't care about it. Look at golden state match. 1 reb shy and didn't want to play in the fourth. Maybe this is the reason why I love him so much. So professional...


----------



## tr_west

VC4MVP said:


> Tru, but i was at the bobcats and watched the toronto game and both those games could have been easily won but the nets got lazy during them and didnt care. For the most part the nets have pretty much been working hard and almost playing complete games during this 7 game win streak.
> 
> *P.S. Im new here just wondering, how do u quote?? *


Look at the post you want to quote and click on the quote button on the bottom right hand of that post.


----------



## Jizzy

The Hawks suck. I just hope VC doesn't make complete fools of those guys. I heard he has a career average of 35 ppg vs. the Hawks. This should be killa city.


----------



## VC4MVP

tr_west said:


> Look at the post you want to quote and click on the quote button on the bottom right hand of that post.


Thanx already figured it out lol.


----------



## JCB

GO NETS!

That's all I gotta say for this game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ian's doing the game!


----------



## ZÆ

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Ian's doing the game!


YUP! and I finialy figured out why my YES HD wasn't working. Damn Comcast :curse: switched the channel on me.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

I had planned to sleep by now, but if I go to sleep at 4AM, I will last longer tomorrow - which is actually today.. :eek8: .. It's 31st December here - happy new year guys (allthough there's 22½ hours until 2006 arrives)..

My brother turns 26 today (31st December), and we will throw a new years party at his house later on tonight.. So come on Nets, give me another reason to:

Ceeeeeeeleeebraaate gooood times - COME ON :banana: ...


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jason Collins: "I'm perfect."


----------



## justasking?

Lets go New Jersey Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Game Time......"REV IT UP".....Go Nets!


----------



## jarkid

Go NETS GO NETS GO GO GO!!! :banana:


----------



## Jizzy

Vroom Vroom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Nets win the tip.

Carter to RJ to Krstic, Krstic is fouled as he's making his move.

Foul on Zaza?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Royal Ivay for 2

2-0 - ATL


----------



## Petey

Inbound to Krstic, shoots, misses, no call.

Ivy? Well Ivy is open and hits.

2-0, Hawks.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Let's take care of business and go back to your families for a solid week.


----------



## XRay34

Lost to Raptors, Bobcats @ Home, if they lose to Hawks season over


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic to the free throw line for 2...

he misses both

2-0 - ATL


----------



## XRay34

u suck krstic missed both nets getting owned early down


----------



## ZÆ

1st foulon Collins (non-shooting)


----------



## Petey

Kidd dumps it down to Krstic, fouled by Ivy, Krstic misses both.

Collins with the foul on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

i fn hate jason collins he sucks so bad


----------



## Petey

Collins board, to Kidd, to Collins, misses.

Hawks in the half court.

Harrington misses, Krstic board.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

nets 0 for 5 and 0 for 2 ft to start


----------



## ZÆ

foul on Joe Johnson
Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
Jefferson hits both

2-2


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

how's the team look early on?......Aggressive or Tentative


----------



## Petey

Jefferson ties it up with free throws?

Johnson knocks down the J.

4-2; Hawks.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Joe Johnson for 2

4-2 - ATL


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

4-4


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> how's the team look early on?......Aggressive or Tentative


Pretty tentative.

Nets stripped, Carter hits a foul line jumper.

Tied again.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Carter hits the fade away and Vinsane's erection begins.


----------



## ZÆ

Al Harington for 2

6-4 - ATL


----------



## Jizzy

Wow, I thought we'd be up by 20 by now.


----------



## Petey

Johnson misses, RJ with the LONG board, to Carter... Nets can't convert.

Al Harrington scores in the post on the other end.

Hawks up 6-4.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 3

6-7 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

6-9 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Jefferson to Carter... VC3 as the ball rims in.

Kidd with the board.

RJ to Krstic, kick ball? No call? Right to Kidd, Kidd hits.

Nets up 9-6.

Zaza with an offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Offencive foul on Pachuiala


----------



## TheGrowth

Carter15Nets said:


> Carter hits the fade away and Vinsane's erection begins.


What is wrong with you?...


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses, board by Thomas.

Jefferson called on a foul as Johnson makes his move.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Jefferson, his 1st (non-shooting)


----------



## Jizzy

Pachulia is one ugly bball player.


----------



## XRay34

TheGrowth said:


> What is wrong with you?...



joke brotha joke


----------



## Petey

Harrington misses, Krstic with the board.

As Collins tries to setup, Johnson called for another personal foul, his 2nd.

Nets TO.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Joe Johnson's 2nd foul

Timeout Nets

9-6 - Nets


----------



## Noodfan

jizzy said:


> Pachulia is one ugly bball player.


But watch out for his offensive rebounds


----------



## Jizzy

Key to the game. Trying to control Ivey. He can kill us like he did before. lol


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Pretty tentative.
> 
> Nets stripped, Carter hits a foul line jumper.
> 
> Tied again.
> 
> -Petey


Thanks Petey, and hopefully they snap out of it, and don't play with the Hawks tonight?......Come on Nets!


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

6-11 - Nets


----------



## TheGrowth

Carter15Nets said:


> joke brotha joke


okay my bad...


----------



## Petey

Kidd with the fade away off the time out.

Johnson out.

Nets on a 7-0 run.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Al Harington for 3

9-11 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Al Harrington hits the 3, Nets lead cut to 2 now.

11-9.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

9-14 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

wow kidd another long jumper

jason kidd tonight not ason


----------



## Petey

Lue with the miss, RJ with the board, to Kidd, hits the 3.

Nets up 14-9.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Childress misses, Collins board, to RJ, RJ drives the length of the court, fouled and going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Man, I wish we had Al Harrington. He'd fit perfect here.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson back to the free throw line for 2...
Jefferson hits both

9-16 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

wow 52% fg

rj the man


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Jkidd seems to be having a good game early on.......He must want his triple double finally :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

RJ hits both, Nets up 16-9.

Carter called on a defensive 3.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Anyone know where I can get a free radio feed of this game?


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> Man, I wish we had Al Harrington. He'd fit perfect here.



he owns, never gets consideration though cause on hawks. was always good but had to backup jermaine.

local product from orange also


----------



## ZÆ

Defencive 3 seconds call on the Nets
Lue shooting the 'T'
he hits

10-16 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Anyone know where I can get a free radio feed of this game?


Good question :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

Nets ball, Kidd to RJ, lost off his foot.

Nets 2nd turnover.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

Petey said:


> RJ hits both, Nets up 16-9.
> 
> Carter called on a *defensive 3*.
> 
> -Petey


Is there a stats category for this? We must be leading it lately.


----------



## ZÆ

Josh Smith for 2

12-16 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

krstic missing everything he shoots


----------



## Petey

Smith drains one off the base line.

Nets up 16-12.

3:23 to play.

Kidd to Krstic, misses.

Need to hit those open looks guys.

Lue to Harrington, drives, foul on Krstic. His 1st.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Carter15Nets said:


> he owns, never gets consideration though cause on hawks. was always good but had to backup jermaine.
> 
> local product from orange also


From Elizabeth (Eastwick) NJ.....Saint Patricks High School class of 98.......We went to the same High School :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Krstic, his 1st
Al Harington to the free throw line for 2...
Harington hits both

14-16 - Nets

Vaughn and Robinson in to the game for the Nets


----------



## 7M3

god, krstic sucks

I don't understand it. He's turning into the type of player that, if he isn't hitting his jumper, hes useless.


----------



## XRay34

8-0 run

hawks up 1

whata joke


----------



## ZÆ

Marvin Williams for 3

17-16 - ATL


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

17-18 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Jeez, Marvin Williams responds with his triple.

Hawks up 1.

Krstic drops a buck.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Robinson on Lue, shoots... hits.

Hawks up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> From Elizabeth (Eastwick) NJ.....Saint Patricks High School class of 98.......We went to the same High School :biggrin:




You did. you should have gotten his autograph and put in a good word for the Nets. Do you still have his phone number? Is his family nice?


----------



## ZÆ

Tyron Lue for 2

19-18 - ATL


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Carter15Nets said:


> 8-0 run
> 
> hawks up 1
> 
> whata joke


What?!! Ok, gutcheck time, let's give the ball to carter!


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 2

19-20 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Cliffy hits.

Nets with a point lead.

Harrington in and out, Krstic to Vaughn.

Vaughn to Carter... out of bounds.

Nets 3rd turnover?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout

19-20 - Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I think Kristic could be tired from playing over seas this summer, but no excuses for missing easy wide open lay ups (that I can't see on tv :biggrin: ) on a consistent basis.


----------



## Jizzy

This is hilarious. You guys are funny.


----------



## Vinsane

Wasup I'm in and I got my laptop in man the nets do not look good they are possesions where they are just standing around


----------



## ZÆ

Ofensive foul on Tyron Lue

Nets ball


----------



## Jizzy

Vinsane said:


> Wasup I'm in and I got my laptop in man the nets do not look good they are possesions where they are just standing around




Did you stick the labtop under your shirt?


----------



## Petey

WOW.

Vaughn draws a offensive, pretty.

Lue pump fakes, Vaughn didn't bite, so Lue leaned in and called.

Carter to Vaughn, Vaughn misses.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaughn is like the guard version of Collins when it comes to drawing fouls.


----------



## Vinsane

The nets look so confused that had to be the most boringest quarter in basketball i have ever seen


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Carter, his 1st (non-shooting)

Pagett replaces Krstic


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I think Kristic could be tired from playing over seas this summer, but no excuses for missing easy wide open lay ups (that I can't see on tv :biggrin: ) on a consistent basis.


Um, it's not like Krstic broke something in the EuroLeague, he just takes time to get rolling. How about setting up a screen for a VC dunk curly :biggrin: . Oh yeah, Cliffy still rolling. :banana:


----------



## ZÆ

19-20 - Nets

End of the 1st


----------



## Petey

20-19 at the end of the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Cmon blow this team out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Not the prettiest quarter in recent memory, but still. Its nice to come out of the first with the lead.


----------



## ZÆ

Petey said:


> WOW.
> 
> Vaughn draws a offensive, pretty.
> 
> Lue pump fakes, Vaughn didn't bite, so Lue leaned in and called.
> 
> Carter to Vaughn, Vaughn misses.
> 
> -Petey


"smartest player in the NBA"


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> Wasup I'm in and I got my laptop in man the nets do not look good they are possesions where they are just standing around


What section are you in Vinsane?

Want me to call Schub to come down to meet ya if he's covering the game?

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Wow.. that certainly didn't seem to be a very good quarter for the Nets. its good they had a 1 point lead. I hope they play better basketball in the 2nd quarter onwards. 

Come on Nets!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Petey said:


> What section are you in Vinsane?
> 
> Want me to call Schub to come down to meet ya if he's covering the game?
> 
> -Petey




Yes, call Schub. He owns the forum.


----------



## ZÆ

Tyron Lue for 2

21-20 - ATL


----------



## Petey

Lue drives, spins, and hits to open the quarter.

Vaughn to Carter, misses, Vaughn.

To Robinson, fouled.

Shooting 2.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Lue is killung us. WTF?


----------



## ZÆ

Robinson to the free throw line for 2, foul on Williams...
Cliff Robinson hits both

21-22 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane what section u in? hopefully not close to court cuz if VC going off u gonna bust a nut and it might hit him in the eye and he might get blinded and nets days over.


----------



## Petey

Robinson is good for 2.

Nets up 1 again.

This game shouldn't be this close.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Lue to Williams cutting, fouled under the rim.

Padgett in for Krstic.

Williams is good for both.

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Robinson is good for 2.
> 
> Nets up 1 again.
> 
> *This game shouldn't be this close*.
> 
> -Petey


I agree. Its worrying me quite a bit.


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Pagett, his 1st,Marvin Williams to the free throw line for 2...
he hits both

23-22 - ATL


----------



## Petey

Murray to Carter, Carter hits the 3.

Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vc 3!!


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 3

23-25 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

If we let Atlant hang around, they can just come up and beat us.


----------



## jarkid

Nets always struggle with Weaker teams


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Petey said:


> Robinson is good for 2.
> 
> Nets up 1 again.
> 
> This game shouldn't be this close.
> 
> -Petey


Hawks usually hold out pretty well in the opening half. Let's hope Nets can get agressive and put some guys in foul trouble.


----------



## Petey

Lue misses the 3 on the switch, Hawks with the long board.

Lue to Childress for 3, and hits.

Can't give 2nd chances guys.

Hawks up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Childres for 3

26-25 - ATL


----------



## Petey

Carter drives and hits.

Wow, Childress is over 50 percent from behind the arc.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Oh god.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

26-27 - NEts


----------



## XRay34

vc 1st net with 10


----------



## Petey

Carter shots, misses, but follows his shot and puts it down.

What did you think of that play Vinsane?

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

n-e-t-s Nets Nets Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Vaughn, his 1st (non-shooting)


----------



## Petey

Smith with a jumper and the damn Hawks are up 1 again.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Man, Childress has a really ugly shot, very easily blockable. He shoots from in front of his face.


----------



## ZÆ

Josh Smith for 2

28-27 - ATL


----------



## XRay34

omfg carter hurt


----------



## tr_west

Josh Smith with the jumper. 28-27 Hawks.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Um, it's not like Krstic broke something in the EuroLeague, he just takes time to get rolling. How about setting up a screen for a VC dunk curly :biggrin: . Oh yeah, Cliffy still rolling. :banana:


I didn't say or mention anything about Kristic breaking anything over in Euro league play, but I do know that Fatigue sets in playing double the season whether you notice it or admit to it.........For example Yaho finally sat out a full off season this past summer because he couldn't continue playing for his National Team and then play a full NBA season..........By the way I know he starts slow, but these aren't hard shots he's missing or jumpers........These are point blank range lay ups that he usually misses..........Hey I love Kristic, but he needs to elivate that part of his game.


----------



## Jizzy

Can someone play ****in defense.


----------



## Petey

Carter to Robinson, to Padgett, Padgett misses the 3.

Childress with the board, Williams air balls a 3. LOL

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Hawks

28-27 - ATL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince looking like he was hurt for a second, but seems okay


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> omfg carter hurt


I think he just jammed his finger.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Carter15Nets said:


> omfg carter hurt


What happened?????


----------



## AJC NYC

OH my god injured for the season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
































































































































































just kidding


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hmmm still early, but the Nets need to play Nets Ball and cut the games!......GO NETS!


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

AJC NYC said:


> OH my god injured for the season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding


lol


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

28-29 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Jefferson in for Carter, Jefferson drives and scores with the scope layup.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

Jefferson taking it to the rim for 2. 29-28 Nets.


----------



## XRay34

how come when we play crap teams we let them score at will?


----------



## ZÆ

Joe Johnson for 2

30-29 - ATL


----------



## Petey

Salim Stoudemire in, Johnson backs down RJ and hits.

Vaughn responds.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vaughn for 2

30-31 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Joe Johnson for 2

32-31 - ATL


----------



## tr_west

Jacque Vaughn wide open Jumper. Joe Johnson with another 2. 32-31 Hawks.


----------



## Petey

Johnson fades shots it over RJ and hits.

Hawks up 1.

Vaughn drives to Murray for 3... in and out.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Who the hell is the Net's defensive specialist coach, assuming they have one?


----------



## Petey

Childress shots, misses, Vaughn board, turnover.

Smith misses, Robinson board.

Vaughn to RJ.

To Robinson, to Padgett to Murray.

Murray with the air ball.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jacque is the man.


----------



## ZÆ

Vaughn draws another foul

Nets ball


----------



## justasking?

It seems like the team is settling for exchanging baskets. I hope they are not too complacent right now. It would nice to have a lead going into the half... 

Come on Nets!!! You're better than that!!! Lets go!


----------



## Petey

Childress the other way, fouls Vaughn.

Childress banged his head on the court.

Kidd in.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Can someone please play defense.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to RJ, RJ is fouled by Salim.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

RJ hits both and is now 6 of 6 from the line.

Nets up 1, 33-32.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson to the free throw line for 2
Jefferson hits both

32-33 - Nets


----------



## tr_west

RJ gets fouled driving to the hoop. Makes 2 of 2. 33-32 Nets.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

The Nets really play down their competition, But I'm confident that they'll pull away at some point in time for a W.


----------



## Petey

Smith draws the foul on Padgett, TO.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

tr_west said:


> RJ gets fouled driving to the hoop. Makes 2 of 2. 33-32 Nets.


RJ to the Rescue... :biggrin: .....Take it to the Rim RJ!


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> Can someone please play defense.


didnt u know its illegal to play defense at continental airlines especially vs crap junk teams


----------



## Jizzy

This team needs a kick in the nuts to wake them up.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Well at least very little foul trouble early on.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane, is the crowd as dead as it has sounded?


----------



## Petey

WOW, 17 lead changes in this half...

Largest run in this quarter is 3-0.

Nets with a stop.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

32-36 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Robinson to Kidd for 3!

Hits, Kidd now has 10.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 10 pts after another 3


----------



## tr_west

Kidd is on FIRE!!! 36-32 Nets. 10 points for Kidd.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd has been shooting really well lately.


----------



## Petey

Robinson draws the offensive foul on Harrington.

Collins back in?

-Petey


----------



## Petey

RJ to Kidd, short.

Johnson backs down Jefferson.

Nets called on a defensive 3, Collins.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Defencive 3 seconds
Joe Johnson hits the 'T' free throw

33-36 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Joe Johnson hits the FT.

Zaza back in.

Harrington drains the bucket.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

These defensive 3 second calls are getting rediculous.


----------



## ZÆ

Al Harington for 2

35-36 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

35-38 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Krstic to Carter, Carter drains a bucket.

Nets up 3.

Where is the d?

Johnson drives and hits.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Why has Vince been benched for so long? I mean he's already hit as many shots as in the Cleavland game. :curse:


----------



## ZÆ

Joe Johnson for 2

37-38 - Nets


----------



## tr_west

Joe Johnson keeping the hawks in the game. JKIDD with the basket. 40-37 Nets.


----------



## Jizzy

Boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

is he realted to damon stoudamire cause same freakin release


----------



## Petey

Kidd is firing shots out there tonight, good for another basket.

Salim misses the 3, Nets team rebound.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

27-40 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

37-43 - Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd has to keep taking advantage of these matchups against Salim and Royal.

And just as I say that, he hits another 3.


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> is he realted to damon stoudamire cause same freakin release


Yes he is.

Kidd for a 3?

Nets up 43-37.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Hawks

37-43 - Nets


----------



## tr_west

WOW another Jason Kidd 3!! 43-37 Nets.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Carter15Nets said:


> is he realted to damon stoudamire cause same freakin release


Yup, cousins


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> is he realted to damon stoudamire cause same freakin release


 I think they're brothers (I might just be making that up...but I really thought that was the case)


----------



## jarkid

Jason Kidd is a good Three Pointer Shooter !


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Yup, cousins


 ah cousins. I was close.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Quick question for everyone who's able to watch the game.........Is it the Hawks or the Nets that are making this game difficult?....Or a Combination of the two?


----------



## AJC NYC

OH my god Jkidd is hurting in pain

































































































just kidding


----------



## Noodfan

Kidd is leading scorer? Hmmm I smell trouble.


----------



## Petey

Noodfan said:


> Kidd is leading scorer? Hmmm I smell trouble.


For the Hawks. If JKidd could hit jumpers like this every game, the Nets would be unstoppable.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

I bet that this crowd id dead.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Noodfan said:


> Kidd is leading scorer? Hmmm I smell trouble.


 He's been hot.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

37-46 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

kidd another 3 what in gods name is going on here


----------



## Petey

In to Salim, through his hands.

Carter to RJ.

RJ drives to Kidd.

Kidd hits a 3!

LOL

Nets up 46-37.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd again for three! this is crazy!


----------



## tr_west

Nets are 6/11 from 3. :banana:


----------



## justasking?

AJC NYC said:


> OH my god Jkidd is hurting in pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding


Man, you might just jinx it... take it easy... These things might come true.


----------



## Jizzy

J-Kidd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

jason kidd going michael jordan from game 1 nba finals


----------



## Petey

Salim misses, Zaza offensive, misses, offensive, misses... block in there? Collins board, to Carter, Carter drives, fouled, to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2...
Vince Carter hits both

37-48 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

vc to the line for 2

vc watch out after u make the ft for a squirt from vinsane might get u in the eye


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

And the Nets take a double digit lead.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits both.

Nets with a 48-37 lead.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

7/8 fg - 4/5 3pnt. Something is wrong but still :banana:


----------



## tr_west

Carter's fouled. Makes 2 of 2. Nets on a 10-0 run.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> vc to the line for 2
> 
> vc watch out after u make the ft for a squirt from vinsane might get u in the eye


 hahaha!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> In to Salim, through his hands.
> 
> Carter to RJ.
> 
> RJ drives to Kidd.
> 
> Kidd hits a 3!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Nets up 46-37.
> 
> -Petey


It's The JKIDD Show :biggrin: This should energize the team and the crowd in the CAA!


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> And the Nets take a *double digit lead*.


Thats more like it. Go Nets!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Rev it up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Zaza off his foot, regathers, blocked by Collins, Zaza shots again, misses, Hawks board.

Harrington hits off the inbound.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Al Harington for 2

39-48 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

Al Harrington is freakin sick


----------



## XRay34

krstic broken wrist out for year


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses it, but it's cause he took a 2.

Krstic called on the foul as he holds his left wrist as he goes down.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

uh oh....nenad holding his wrist. That sounded painful


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Krstic (holding his wrist)


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> jason kidd going michael jordan from game 1 nba finals


lol..........................!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> krstic broken wrist out for year


 according to you, vince should have been out for the year about 12 times already this season.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

I know JKidd is on this crazy hot streak, but still, I'd rather see some crazy alley-oop plays to #15. But, I guess the 3's are alright :raised_ey .


----------



## Petey

Krstic is being brought back to the lockerroom.

Zaza hits on the 1st.

And... on the 2nd, he misses.

48-40, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Patuila hits 1 of 2 free throws

40-48 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

horrible freakin foul

easy points


----------



## Petey

Robinson for 3... misses, Smith with the board. Fouled.

Smith to the line.

Collins 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> horrible freakin foul
> 
> easy points



Stop your whining bwoy.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

dumb dumb foul. Even if they weren't over the limit, it would have been dumb.


----------



## mjm1

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> I know JKidd is on this crazy hot streak, but still, I'd rather see some crazy alley-oop plays to #15. But, I guess the 3's are alright :raised_ey .


and it has become apparent you are not a nets fan.


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Jason Collins, Padgett in to the game for Collins
Josh Smith to the free throw line for 2...
Smith hits both

42-48 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Smith goes on to hit both.

Nets call a TO as they are up only 6 now.

Where is Vinsane?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

20 second timeout Nets


----------



## Jizzy

lol, here come the Hawks.


----------



## AJC NYC

OH my god Kristic is hurt!!!!

im not kidding


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Close the 1st half strong Nets!......Smart Basketball!


----------



## Petey

After seeing the Nets setting up, the Hawks call a TO. LOL

This has to be painfull.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Hawks call a 20 second timeout


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

mjm1 said:


> and it has become apparent you are not a nets fan.


Ya, I guess you're right. Lol


----------



## mjm1

AJC NYC that has become annoying.


----------



## ZÆ

42-48 - Nets

End of the 1st half


----------



## mjm1

jefferson misses another dunk


----------



## justasking?

mjm1 said:


> AJC NYC that has become annoying.


Yup. True.


----------



## Petey

Carter drives to Robinson on the baseline, in towards RJ, RJ misses the dunk, long board...

Kidd misses the 3... Nets crash the board.

End of the half, Nets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> AJC NYC that has become annoying.





lol, Yea I know.


----------



## XRay34

Nets choke to end the quarter

up 11 with 1 min now 6 and missed mad easy shots rj missed dunk


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

mjm1 said:


> AJC NYC that has become annoying.


 yeah...the big spaces are getting to be a little much.


----------



## 7M3

what the **** is up with rj missing dunks?


----------



## Jizzy

RJ can't dunk anymore.


----------



## Petey

mjm1 said:


> jefferson misses another dunk


What is that? At least 6 or 7 so far this year...

-Petey


----------



## Petey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> yeah...the big spaces are getting to be a little much.


What big spaces?



-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

im sorry i think im bad luck
i kept saying players got hurt and then it did happen to kristic 
i was pissed


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Now did RJ miss a contested dunk, or was he bringing the hammer down :biggrin: ??


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Anyone with a 1st half analysis?


----------



## TheGrowth

RJ must lead the league in missed dunks....

I like what am seeing out of the big 3 tonight though....teams must have nightmares trying to shut down all 3...Atlanta seems to be building a pretty promising team....they arent going away without a fight thats for sure...


----------



## Richard Jefferson

If there were a stat recorded for missed dunks, RJ might be leading the league this season. Unless somebody gets blocked more than RJ misses. Someone's gotta tell him to put it in and stop trying to flush so hard. But if he got one to go, then we'd be all over it, highlights and everything.


----------



## fruitcake

AJC NYC said:


> im sorry i think im bad luck
> i kept saying players got hurt and then it did happen to kristic
> i was pissed


what!

krstic got injured???


----------



## Jizzy

You guys complain that Collins misses dunks. I think RJ has missed more dunks then Collins.


----------



## fruitcake

jizzy said:


> You guys complain that Collins misses dunks. I think RJ has missed more dunks then Collins.


that is irrelevant. collins is incapable of dunking period.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> You guys complain that Collins misses dunks. I think RJ has missed more dunks then Collins.


 collins can't jump enough to dunk. He misses layups.


----------



## XRay34

krstic update?


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

RJ's just trying to emulate VC, problem is he still doesn't have enough lift and his hands aren't as big either. Just assuming.


----------



## Jizzy

RJ sucks at dunking.


----------



## Air Fly

Hey, nice first half by the Nets.........not bad at all.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Anyone know what RJ scored in his dunk competition. Or if he made it past the first round. I've watched it before, but just can't remember.


----------



## fruitcake

can anybody please please tell me what is going on with krstic?? did he get injured??


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

fruitcake said:


> can anybody please please tell me what is going on with krstic?? did he get injured??


Jammed his finger


----------



## mjm1

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Jammed his finger


where did you hear this?


----------



## TheGrowth

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> RJ's just trying to emulate VC, problem is he still doesn't have enough lift and his hands aren't as big either. Just assuming.


I think he also tries too hard to flush it...and no he didnt make it out of the first round of the dunk contest matter of fact if am right he missed some dunks in that also....


----------



## Petey

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Jammed his finger


He was holding his wrist?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Halftime Quote of the day winner goes to Kobe Bryant.

"Bryant had to be taken to the locker room for stitches and on his way to the tunnel, he yelled at Miller, "I'm alright Mike," and then something to the effect of, "I'll be back mother f***er." He did come back and gave the Grizz 45, but the Lakers lost in OT. Kobe got his payback later in the game when he planted an elbow in Miller's neck to earn himself a flagrant foul."

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5204602

Whata punk this guy is


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

mjm1 said:


> where did you hear this?


Someone posted it earlier.


----------



## Jizzy

I think all the weight that RJ put on this summer is not allowing him to jump as high.


----------



## 7M3

Mark Jackson lookin' good. That's a great looking suit.


----------



## Petey

Air Fly said:


> Hey, nice first half by the Nets.........not bad at all.


We are playing the Hawks, this 1st half sucked dude... 

There was 17 lead changes, and I won't be shocked with we had an equal share of the lead in terms of minutes.

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly

RJ lacks hangtime in his dunks, hopefully he's working on that with Carter in practice :biggrin: .


----------



## Intense Enigma

You got to love Peter Vescey,he's just riping Kobe Bryant apart for the elbow on Mike Miller,on NBA tv.Murdering Kobe,cleaning the floor with him,he says "Kobe is nuts","out of control""a head ache","that hes even having problems with Phil Jackson again"Fred Carter is just stunt from what he's hearing.I should tape that,i never seen anything like that. :eek8: :eek8: :eek8:


----------



## Air Fly

Petey said:


> We are playing the Hawks, this 1st half sucked dude...
> 
> There was 17 lead changes, and I won't be shocked with we had an equal share of the lead in terms of minutes.
> 
> -Petey


The Hawks beat the Spurs and Detroit this season......this is nba basketball anything can happen.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Not saying he's the best dunker in the world, but he can get up there.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Man, Arenas on course to score 60 against the Heat. Crap!


----------



## mjm1

Air Fly said:


> The Hawks beat the Spurs and Detroit this season......this is nba basketball anything can happen.


no they never beat detroit.


----------



## Jizzy

Air Fly said:


> The Hawks beat the Spurs and Detroit this season......this is nba basketball anything can happen.




But they were at there home. The Nets have no homecort advantage though so I feel what you're saying.


----------



## XRay34

Arenas 41 points with 5:23 to go in the 3rd QUARTER vs. Heat


----------



## Petey

Krstic has a sprain, X-Rays were negative, please stop posting BS.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Hawks 6-0 run

lead down to 5


----------



## Petey

Josh Smith going to the line as he's called on a foul by RJ.

They putting Carter on Johnson?

Nets up 5 as he goes 1 of 2.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Jefferson
Josh Smith to the free throw line for 2...
Smith misses 1 of 2

43-48 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, Zaza with the board.

Zaza with the miss, Carter with the board.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> Arenas 41 points with 5:23 to go in the 3rd QUARTER vs. Heat


again you are slow

he has 44 points with 2:13 left. (in the third)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Krstic has a sprain, X-Rays were negative, please stop posting BS.
> 
> -Petey


 I heard they're going to have to amputate it.


----------



## Petey

Miss on the Nets end, Ivy drives, Collins blocks but called on the foul.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Colins, his 3rd
Royal Ivay to the free throw line for 2...
He makes 1 of 2

44-48 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

44-50 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Ivy pulls it to 4.

Hawks with some full court pressure.

Carter his without even looking at the rim. Nice screen, nice pass by Collins.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Royal Ivay for 2

46-50 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

If we lose this, I blame it all on AJC NYC. He jynxed the Nets with his stupid long posts about being injured.


----------



## Petey

Ivy responds with the jumper.

Nets only up 4.

Kidd going to the line, as a foul on Zaza.

-Petey


----------



## VC4MVP

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I heard they're going to have to amputate it.


wow Lolz carter connects on the reverse


----------



## ZÆ

Al Harington for 2

48-50 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Harrington with the steal, streaks in and flushes a bucket.

Nets up 2.

Damn it!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

50-48 we suck man always play bad vs crap teams at home not even funny anymore


----------



## ZÆ

Joe Johnson for 3

51-50 - ATL


----------



## Petey

Jefferson on the back in, ball rolls around and round and comes out, Jefferson goes for the board and knocks it out of bounds.

Johnson with a 3. Hawks up 1.

9-2 Hawks run.

WTF?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Hawks lead lol, crowd dead

getting old quick we got magic next at home another crap team = L


----------



## mjm1

**** You


----------



## ZÆ

Nets call timeout


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

C'mon guys, let's have faith in the team.


----------



## Jizzy

AJC NYC jynxed it, that *******.


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> Hawks lead lol, crowd dead
> 
> getting old quick we got magic next at home another crap team = L


i swear to god if you dont shut the **** up...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Hawks lead lol, crowd dead
> 
> getting old quick we got magic next at home another crap team = L


 wow...


----------



## XRay34

mjm1 said:


> i swear to god if you dont shut the **** up...



dude stfu im already pissed

dont fn blame me blame this fn team for playing **** @ home vs **** teams


----------



## Petey

Heck, lets cut out the bickering.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

We will win don't worry guys.


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> wow...


why u so shocked by wow?

rockets 10-18 lost to therm @ home
bobcats
raptors

these are all loses at home now hawks tonight not looking good.


----------



## Jizzy

****in AJC NYC jynxed it. Can't you guys see that. With his retarded Krstic's injured thread's and what not.


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Krstic


----------



## Petey

Krstic puts it on the floor, called on an offensive foul.

Waste of a TO.

Zaz in the high post, Kidd board.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> dude stfu im already pissed
> 
> dont fn blame me blame this fn team for playing **** @ home vs **** teams


 no one was blaming you. But you gotta understand that some people are going to get annoyed, since you've already declard nenad out for the year, this game a loss and the next game a loss.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

51-52 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter, Carter with the floater.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> ****in AJC NYC jynxed it. Can't you guys see that. With his retarded Krstic's injured thread's and what not.


 Jizzy, drop it.


----------



## ZÆ

Al Harington for 3

54-52 - ATL


----------



## XRay34

al harrington for 3 wide open all net

54-52 hawks


----------



## fruitcake

52-51 nets 

cmon nets !!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

There goes our winning streak.


----------



## Petey

20 lead changes.

Ivy fouls Kidd, after Harrington hit a 3... Jeez, Harrington is doing well in this show case huh?

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

foul on ivey.


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd to the free throw line for 2...
Kidd makes both

54-54


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> no one was blaming you. But you gotta understand that some people are going to get annoyed, since you've already declard nenad out for the year, this game a loss and the next game a loss.


its a joke those nenad out for year stuff

gotta realize it, how can u get hurt and be out for year 1sec after it happens


----------



## fruitcake

kidd's got 20 points


----------



## Noodfan

Oh by the way I am watching Heat @ Wizards game and believe it Arenas is a wizard. Unstoppable.


----------



## ZÆ

Al Harington for 3

57-54 - ATL


----------



## Petey

JKidd ties the game.

Need to play like the final few minutes of the 1st half.

Johnson miss, board, kicks out... Harrington for another damn 3.

TO!

Ah no. T on Frank.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

another 3 for al harrington and a T on frank

4 point hawk lead

15 point swing in 6 minutes


----------



## fruitcake

um al for 3 again?


----------



## ZÆ

Tech on L. Frank

ATL hits the free throw

58-54 - ATL


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Collins, 4th foul


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits the jumper, but Collins called on the offensive foul. His 4th.

YES! Robinson in.

Nets down 4.

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA

Twin has been playing stupid the last couple of games


----------



## Petey

Johnson with the shot. Misses, Carter with the long board, to RJ... RJ fouled in the open court.

To the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson hits 2 free throws

58-56 - ATL


----------



## Petey

RJ has 1 FG and has hit 7 FTs now.

Hey... his 8th, 10 points.

Nets down only 2 now.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

We suck


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

damn, I just realized I didn't have my lucky nets hat on. Time for the comeback to start.


----------



## ZÆ

Joe Johnson for 3

61-56 - ATL


----------



## Petey

Jeez, Joe Johnson with a wide open 3.

Nets down 5.

Robinson to the line.

Foul on?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

this is fn disgusting

down 5


----------



## mjm1

Stop Giving Them The ****ing Open Look.


----------



## theKidd-5

just got in,.... how the boys going?


----------



## XRay34

same exact **** as raptgors and bobcatgs

double digit lead 1s thalf then they go crazy on offensive end and win


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Al Harington
Cliff Robinson to the free throw line for 2...
he hits 1 of 2

61-57 - ATL


----------



## Petey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> damn, I just realized I didn't have my lucky nets hat on. Time for the comeback to start.


I just threw on my Kidd home jersey.

Misses 1?

Nets down 4.

Johnson finally misses a 3.

Carter hits a 3.

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 3

61-60 - ATL


----------



## XRay34

theKidd-5 said:


> just got in,.... how the boys going?


oh god if it isnt the jinx


----------



## justasking?

Come On NetS!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

You gotta be kidding me. VC is one inconsistent mother****er. RJ misses dunks. Krstic can't even make layups. This team ****in sucks.


----------



## XRay34

harrington another 3 this is pure bs i tell ya all fn net


----------



## pinoyboy231

o gosh....


----------



## ZÆ

Al Harington for 3

64-60 - ATL


----------



## ghoti

Note to Frank.

Activate LJ3 for all Hawks games.


----------



## Petey

theKidd-5 said:


> just got in,.... how the boys going?


Bad.

Harrington with another damn 3.

Krstic called on an over the back as the Nets miss a 3.

Nets down 4.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Are the Nets the worst team at giving up the 3? It always seems like when we have the lead, the other team starts raining 3's on us.


----------



## XRay34

see now nets see hawks jacking up 3's so they do same

falling into trap just let vc drive to the rack why they going away from what got them 7 in a row?


----------



## Jizzy

Petey, can we please ban AJC NYC to? That mother****er jynxed the team.


----------



## Petey

Johnson misses the pull up, board by RJ, Kidd misses the layup.

Nets down 4.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I see the Nets think the Hawks are just going to lie down?.......I leave my computer just for a mintue or two and this is what I come back too.........Come on Nets!


----------



## Petey

Zaza misses.

Kidd to Carter for 3.

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

Carter15Nets said:


> oh god if it isnt the jinx


LOL! not kewl dude... net kewl


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Petey, can we please ban AJC NYC to? That mother****er jynxed the team.


 jizzy, I'm going to tell you one more time to drop it with the AJCNYC stuff


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Any news on Kristic and his Wrist injury?


----------



## XRay34

speechless...


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> Petey, can we please ban AJC NYC to? That mother****er jynxed the team.


No.

Where was the 24 second shot clock?

Damnit!

Zaza with the layup in the advantage.

Robinson misses, TO.

Nets down... 3?

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Quit it with the calling him out. ~ToddMac11


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Any news on Kristic and his Wrist injury?


Yes, just a strain.

X-Rays were negative.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Yes. Great call.

That is the very definition of "possession". :dead:


----------



## XRay34

theKidd-5 said:


> LOL! not kewl dude... net kewl


ur a jinx bro


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Play some D Nets......Come On Nets!


----------



## mjm1

Cupping The Ball Doesnt Constitute ****ing Possesion Of The Ball


----------



## AND1NBA

Damn Padgett! You should've let the ball roll out of bounce!


----------



## XRay34

Rockets 10-18
Bobcats 10-20
Raptors 7-22
Hawks 7-22

good job fn job vs crap teams @ home nj

if u wanna take nights off then dont consider urself a contender


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Yes, just a strain.
> 
> X-Rays were negative.
> 
> -Petey


That's good news...........Come on Nets lets Go and "Rev It Up".........Stop playing around with these Hawks!


----------



## 7M3

That's complete ****ing horse****. And the sad thing is, the referees know it too. A player sliding wildly out of bounds smacking the ball back in does not ****ing constitute possession, and they ****ing know that.


----------



## AJC NYC

dam we have let them make to many 3 pointers so far


----------



## XRay34

hawks all net all night

5 point lead now

joe johnson al harrington nightmares


----------



## Petey

Johnson drops it over Robinson, has 18 now.

Hawks up 5.

Carter drives, Williams called on a foul.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

i fukin hate continental airlines arena

opposing teams go insane in this arena

they avg 10 threes a night

home court my ***


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Well, it's going to be a long week for practice whether they get a W or L.


----------



## Jizzy

Stop. ~ToddMac11


----------



## ZÆ

Carter to the free throw line for 2
Carter hits both

68-65 - ATL


----------



## Petey

Carter hits both free throws and pulls it to 3.

Lue runs out of bounds with the ball.

Nice...

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

tyronne lue is a girl


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
Jefferson hits both

68-67 - ATL


----------



## XRay34

(2) 1st round picks + Marc Jackson for Al Harrington

do that crap in heartbeat would hawks


----------



## Petey

RJ at the line, now pulls the game back to 1 down.

68-67, 1:52 to go in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> tyronne lue is a girl




lol


----------



## ZÆ

Williams for 2

70-67 - ATL


----------



## XRay34

way to box out new jersey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 3

70-70


----------



## XRay34

vc 5th three

i think vinsane busted a nut


----------



## Petey

Nice basket... Williams.

RJ to Carter, Carter hits a 3.

Nets tied with the Hawks now.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

What's the attitude of the Team and the CA Arena?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> vc 5th three
> 
> i think vinsane busted a nut


 :laugh:


----------



## XRay34

look if u not gonna rebound get off the court


----------



## Petey

Lue can't hit, but Nets give it away, and Childress is fouled inside.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

Alright this excitement is enough. But its not funny anymore. Get a 8-0 run now!


----------



## XRay34

josh childress ugliest ft release i ever saw


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Padgett
Josh Childress to the free throw line for 2...
Childress hits both

72-70 - ATL


----------



## Petey

Vaughn in for Kidd.

Not sure that's a good play.

Hawks up 2 off the free throws.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

That's what I'm talking about!........Lets GO!


----------



## Petey

RJ to a cutting Vaughn, and a kicked ball.

Nets inbounding.

Carter to Vaughn, to Carter, misses a fade away 3.

Padgett going for the ball, fended off by Marvin Williams.

Padgett to the line, as the Hawks are over the limit.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Doesn't Vaughn have a university degree or something.


----------



## ZÆ

Padgett to the free throw line for 2...
Padgett hits 1 of 2

72-71 - ATL


----------



## XRay34

aww gimme a break the guys 100 lbs thats a bs foul


----------



## Petey

1 of 2, by Padgett, and now Robinson called on a foul.

Lue to the line.

Padgett came into the game at 91% from the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

blocking foul on Robinson
Tyron Lue to the free throw line for 2...
Lue hitsboth

74-71 - ATL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Doesn't Vaughn have a university degree or something.


 he might? I don't know off hand, but I'm assuming he went all 4 years


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rj!


----------



## Petey

Lue pushes it to a 3 point lead.

OMG

*RJ banks in a 3 with the time running out...

Buzzer beater.*

TIE!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

74-74 End 3

1 quarter from 8 in a row and 2 game lead

or yet ANOTHER embarrasing home loss vs crap team and 1 game lead


----------



## AJC NYC

RJ with the buzzer beater

just kidding

just kidding he did make it


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 3 at the buzzer

74-74

End of the 3rd


----------



## ghoti

I just made a cool noise when that went in.


----------



## Petey

WOW.

74-74 to end the 3rd.

Our luck changing?

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ teh buzzar beat3r!


----------



## 7M3

**** Yeah!


----------



## XRay34

ghoti said:


> I just made a cool noise when that went in.


u busted a nut?


----------



## pinoyboy231

Cmon Nets We Can Doooo Itttttttt


----------



## tr_west

Better lucky then good. Lets blow em out in the 4th.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

ghoti said:


> I just made a cool noise when that went in.


That's not cool :dead:


----------



## justasking?

AJC NYC said:


> RJ with the buzzer beater
> 
> just kidding
> 
> just kidding he did make it


It isn't amusing anymore. A lot of people depend on the game thread because they have no other source of info (like people outside the NJ area)... So please, stop it. Thank you.


----------



## AJC NYC

hey who hates me


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

From watching the game on tv what's the feeling your getting from the team and the crowd in attendence?


----------



## pinoyboy231

AJC NYC said:


> hey who hates me


we dun hate u just dont make those kind of remarks.


----------



## Petey

Nets turn the ball over.

Lue pulls it back.

Nets big 3 have 64.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Tyron Lue for 3

77-74 - ATL


----------



## XRay34

teams have to be shooting 50%+ from downtown vs us @ nj

have to be this is insane

77-74 hawks


----------



## Petey

Lue over Vaughn for 3... Jeez hand in his face.

Thomas called on a foul.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

im sick to my stomach.


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Thomas (non-shooting)


----------



## ZÆ

Robinson from Kidd for 2

77-76 - ATL


----------



## Jizzy

AJC NYC said:


> hey who hates me




No one hates you bro. We love you and those retarded long posts you make with the just kidding and all.


----------



## Petey

Kidd drives, Robinson with the hook.

Nets down 1.

Hawks are 9-15 behind the arc.

Lue turns it over.

Nice.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Ofencive foul on Kidd
Hawks ball


----------



## ghoti

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> That's not cool :dead:


Yeah it was.

It was like WOOOHEAHEY!!! Sorta. But not really.


----------



## Petey

Kidd called on a charge, Nets 10th turnover.

Lue drives, and he's fouled.

Padgett with his 4th.

Wow, Nets have 3 bigs with 4 fouls.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

This game is making me ****in throw up.


----------



## mjm1

there are two different games being called by the refs.


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Padgett, his 4th
Tyron Lue to the free throw line for 2...
Lue hits 1 of 2

78-76 - ATL


----------



## Petey

Lue makes it 78-76 as he splits a pair.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ! and one!


----------



## Petey

Kidd to RJ curling... HITS, and 1 as SMITH falls over!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson hits and is fouled
Jefferson to the free throw line for 1....
he hits

78-79 - NETS


----------



## theKidd-5

wow RJ!


----------



## Jizzy

We're back to the old Nets. They just don't even care anymore about winning.


----------



## ZÆ

Tyron Lue for 2

80-79 - ATL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

the was a nice block by jacque.


----------



## fruitcake

theKidd-5 said:


> wow RJ!


GO NETS


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Man nets never take crap teams seriously and then instead of blowing them out of the ****ing water, we keep it close and even lose sometimes.


----------



## ZÆ

3rd team foul on ATL


----------



## Petey

RJ hits, 11 of 11 from the line.

Nets up 1.

Lue shots, blocked by Vaughn, then hits.

Nets down 1.

Childress picks up a foul.

Their 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

mjm1 said:


> there are two different games being called by the refs.


Definately. Atlanta gets all this chippy ****, while they're holding their whistle on similar plays that would go the Nets way.


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 2

80-81 - NETS


----------



## Petey

RJ drives the lane, throws to Robinson, wide open shot.

HITS!

Nets up 1.

23 lead changes.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

23 lead changes tonight...crazy.


----------



## fruitcake

where the hell is vince, i see he scored 15 in the third.


----------



## XRay34

RJ 19.3 PPG on 10.8 FGA coming in

RJ 18 points on 6 FGA tonight

Hows he do that


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Hawks

80-81 - NETS



Nets ball


----------



## ghoti

jizzy said:


> We're back to the old Nets. They just don't even care anymore about winning.


A week off of school is way too long for you. Your posts have completely stopped making sense.


----------



## fruitcake

go cliffy!


----------



## Jizzy

Why the hell isn't VC driving? That *****.


----------



## Petey

Harrington off his foot, Nets ball.

We just keep changing leads.

Hope at the 48th minute we are up.

No team is pulling away.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> RJ 19.3 PPG on 10.8 FGA coming in
> 
> RJ 18 points on 6 FGA tonight
> 
> Hows he do that


 11 points for FTs


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ghoti said:



> A week off of school is way too long for you. Your posts have completely stopped making sense.


LOL :biggrin: LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Noodfan

I am getting a postive feeling. It would be a very cheap and ugly loss.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> A week off of school is way too long for you. Your posts have completely stopped making sense.


 ha


----------



## AJC NYC

Frank better put in VC NOW


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> Why the hell isn't VC driving? That *****.


Don't think he's on the floor.

Robinson
Padgett
Jefferson
Kidd
Vaughn

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

I like this game.

If the Nets won by 30, they would have a week to sit around thinking how great they are.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Come on Nets forgett the 1st 3qtrs and leave it all on the floor in the 4th........You've got a week off...... :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AJC NYC said:


> Frank better put in VC NOW


 looks like he listened to you.


----------



## Petey

Carter is in now.

Harrington on Carter, Carter misses the 3.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

vc back to his old ways

jump shooter 1/1 matchup when could take defender he has on him to the rack


----------



## fruitcake

carter in for vaughn. and misses a layup

at least he's driving.

EDIT: never mind it was a jumper--gamechannel screwed it up


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Carter is in now.
> 
> Harrington on Carter, Carter misses the 3.
> 
> -Petey


Was VC open or did he force it?


----------



## Petey

Childress drives, several Nets on the floor.

Nets stripped him.

Collins and Johnson in.

Johnson misses.

Kidd to Robinson, misses the 3.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Noodfan said:


> I am getting a postive feeling. It would be a very cheap and ugly loss.


Have faith in the power of Porn Search.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Man Pacers suck!--Losing to the Raptors, I sure hope this 3-team trade goes down and we pick up Wilcox.


----------



## ZÆ

foul on Collins, his 5th


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> Have faith in the power of Porn Search.


It's the reason the Hawks will feel tired! 

Harrington fouled by Collins, his 5th.

Nets with another foul.

Vaughn in? Going small.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Vince Carter
Al Harington to the free throw line for 2...
Harington hits 1 of 2

81-81


----------



## fruitcake

why the hell is cliffy shooting when you have VC, RJ and Kidd on the floor.


----------



## Petey

Harrington chokes, 1 of 2, tied game.

81-81.

Carter to Robinson, misses the baby hook.

Lue to Johsnon, misses, RJ board...

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

This just ain't right.


----------



## ZÆ

Hawks call timeout

81-81


----------



## fruitcake

please nets SCORE


----------



## XRay34

so stressful everytime we play crap teams at home

i seriously get more worried about crap teams thaN good teams


----------



## ghoti

Petey said:


> Vaughn in? Going small.
> 
> -Petey


If Lue is in, so is Vaughn.


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses after some sort of play, and Krstic is coming in after the TV TO.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

Petey said:


> It's the reason the Hawks will feel tired!
> 
> Harrington fouled by Collins, his 5th.
> 
> Nets with another foul.
> 
> Vaughn in? *Going small*.
> 
> -Petey


Sometimes it really works well.


----------



## fruitcake

by the way, the magic are amazing now with grant hill back. they just blew out the wolves.


----------



## mjm1

give the ball to carter
give the ball to carter
give the ball to carter
and drive to the ****ing basket!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

In all honesty we need to win this game.........Can you imagine the articles and stories about this lose for a whole week :curse:


----------



## XRay34

if we lose this we got no guts

u going to tell me u gonna have another let down and lose to crap team at crunch time at ur arena?

they panick and have no confidence that tells me


----------



## Jizzy

I blame this loss on VC. He's settling for ****in 3's and not driving. That guy is inconsistent and a *****.


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> I blame this loss on VC. He's settling for ****in 3's and not driving. That guy is inconsistent and a *****.


he has hit 5 of 8 three's


----------



## ZÆ

3 seconds call on Krstic


----------



## ghoti

jizzy said:


> I blame this loss on VC. He's settling for ****in 3's and not driving. That guy is inconsistent and a *****.


Are you testy because you are nervous about getting your tattoo?


----------



## Petey

Out of bounds on Johnson with the unforced error.

Krstic called on an offensive 3 seconds?

Damnit!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Al Harington for 3

84-81 - ATL


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> he has hit 5 of 8 three's




I'd rather see him penetrating because that's when players get wide open shots. Yea, he has 5 three's but we're still tied.


----------



## Petey

The Hawks with some ball movement, to Harrington for a 3.

Damnit!

Nets down 3.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

jizzy said:


> I blame this loss on VC. He's settling for ****in 3's and not driving. That guy is inconsistent and a *****.


actually vince is 2 for 5 on layups and dunks and 8 for 14 on jumpers...sooo


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

jizzy said:


> I blame this loss on VC. He's settling for ****in 3's and not driving. That guy is inconsistent and a *****.


At least he his 5/7 3's tonight. That's pretty bad right? :curse:


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

84-83 - ATL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

24 lead changes now.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits a bucket.

Nets down 1.

Harrington drives, BANGS INTO KRSTIC!

KRSTIC takes the CHARGE!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

lots of time left boys, keep scoring!


----------



## ZÆ

Ofencive foul on Al Harington

Nets ball


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

25 lead changes now.


----------



## Petey

Krstic wants the W, doesn't care about the wrist.

Carter to Vaughn!

Hits the open shot.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vaughn for 2

84-85 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

foul on Harington
Nets ball


----------



## fruitcake

what the hell...nenad takes a charge and then 4000 year old cliffy comes in?


----------



## Petey

Lue misses, Harrington called on a push / over the back?

His 5th!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

5 fouls on harrington....


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

84-87 - Nets


----------



## theKidd-5

harrington on his 5th foul!!! =D


----------



## Jizzy

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> At least he his 5/7 3's tonight. That's pretty bad right? :curse:




Ok, on this win streak he's been penetrating not settling for 3's. He's settling for 3's tonight and look where we are.


----------



## Petey

Carter right down the lane, lay in... Hawks part as they don't want another foul.

Nets 6-0 run.

Nets up 3!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

cmon nets!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> what the hell...nenad takes a charge and then 4000 year old cliffy comes in?


 Hey, give cliff credit. He's been playing like a 3998 year old lately.


----------



## ZÆ

Joe Johnson for 2

86-87 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Harrington can't hit the 3, Johnson long board, put back.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Guys, I never told you this, but I am a fortune teller, and I have seen a Nets win. Oh yeah Vaughn for player of the game. :banana:


----------



## ZÆ

Vaughn for 2

86-89 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jacque!


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Vaughn for a LOOOONNNNGGGG 2!

YES!

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

Jacque Vaughn gooooo my child gooo!


----------



## fruitcake

go jacques!


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Carter
Hawks ball


----------



## fruitcake

offensive foul on VC.


----------



## mjm1

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

offensive foul called on vince. boooooooooo


----------



## Petey

Harrington misses, Kidd with the board, to Carter...

Carter hits off the glass and called for the offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

**** mr Lue


----------



## Noodfan

Indiana is beaten at home by Toronto. Anything can happen. But we will win.


----------



## Jizzy

Dammit.


----------



## Petey

Vaughn and 'Porn Search' for player of the game!

Calling it now!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Noodfan said:


> Indiana is beaten at home by Toronto. Anything can happen. But we will win.


we were beaten at home against Toronto?


----------



## AJC NYC

We We We Will Will Will Win Win Win


----------



## 7M3

rofl, mark jackson

after vince is called on an offensive foul

"sit down and accept it, mister lue"


----------



## Jizzy

AJC NYC said:


> We We We Will Will Will Win Win Win



You're gonna jynx it bro.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Smart & Aggressive basbetball Nets!........Close out this game strong!


----------



## fruitcake

gooooooooooo nets


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Score?


----------



## Petey

Chants of defense... Yeah, as if that will help.

Nets up 3.

Johnson misses, Carter board, to Kidd, RJ fouled again.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Who's in the Penalty?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

7M3 said:


> rofl, mark jackson
> 
> after vince is called on an offensive foul
> 
> "sit down and accept it, mister lue"


 I'm starting to like him more. He says atleast one funny thing a game.


----------



## Jizzy

What happened?


----------



## theKidd-5

Go Nets I Believe In You!


----------



## XRay34

knew rj would choke


----------



## fruitcake

make some damn free throws RJ!!!


----------



## Petey

Damn, RJ with his 1st missed FT.

And the 2nd.

Nets still up 3.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Score?


 89-86 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
Richard Jefferson misses both

86-89 - NETS


----------



## fruitcake

does RJ do this on purpose?


----------



## Petey

Robinson with the steal, to Kidd, Kidd breaks and he's stripped cleanly.

Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

wow he is 11 for 11 goes to the line and misses both

talk about clutch


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 3

86-92 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rj For Thrree!


----------



## ZÆ

Hawks call timeout


----------



## Petey

Carter to RJ for 3!!!

RJ trying to make up the missed free throws.

Nets 11-2 run.

Hawks TO.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

11-2 run by the three net stars


----------



## Jizzy

Man, RJ needs to keep practicing his game. He's gonna be the franchise player one day. He can't miss dunks and free throws.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

fruitcake said:


> does RJ do this on purpose?


Yes just for you during the Holidays!... :biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake

i knew it

he did it on purpose so he could make a 3.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> wow he is 11 for 11 goes to the line and misses both
> 
> talk about clutch


 I think the three will cancel it out some.


----------



## theKidd-5

Go Rj! Go Vc! Go Kidd!!! Go Nets!!!!!


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> wow he is 11 for 11 goes to the line and misses both
> 
> *talk about clutch*


What about that 3?



-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Carter to RJ for 3!!!
> 
> RJ trying to make up the missed free throws.
> 
> Nets 11-2 run.
> 
> Hawks TO.
> 
> -Petey


RJ, RJ, RJ.....Lets Go NETS!


----------



## fruitcake

miami beat washington, if we want to stay 2nd in the conference, we hafta win this one..and we will...

GO NETS


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

OMG 21 points on 4/7 shots


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> What about that 3?
> 
> 
> 
> -Petey


fine they cancel out. he is neither clutch or non-clutch right now.


----------



## fruitcake

rebound nets goddamn it


----------



## ZÆ

Tyron Lue for 2

88-92 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vince with a big shot


----------



## Petey

Lue misses the 3, but with a bucket off the 2nd chance.

Carter hits a short pop as he creates his own shot off the dribble.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

88-94 - NETS


----------



## fruitcake

92-88 nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jacque!!!


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

fruitcake said:


> fine they cancel out. he is neither clutch or non-clutch right now.


No he's clutch. He missed those free throws on purpose... knowing full well he would make a 3 on the next possesion. IMO, that's clutch :banana:


----------



## Petey

Lue hits, foul on Vaughn, hits the FT.

Nets burn clock, Vaughn HITS!

96-91!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

wtf was kidd doing there?


----------



## fruitcake

wow jacques is my hero. nets up 5


----------



## theKidd-5

Jacque Vaugh for player of the GAME!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lue with the turnover. Send "him" back to the WNBA.


----------



## pinoyboy231

VAUGHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN =) i love this team GO N E T S!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Tyron Lue hits and is fouled...
he hits the free throw

91-94 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Nets with 7 shots in a row and at the line now.

Carter at the line.

Carter hits both.

Carter has 37 now.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Nice Jacque


----------



## ZÆ

Vaughn for 2

91-96 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

Vaughn was clutch

VC 37 points and only 6 FT


----------



## fruitcake

ahhh Vince


----------



## Noodfan

On yahoo game channel it says Kidd steals the ball from VC :biggrin:


----------



## AJC NYC

i really wanted to see that alley oop


----------



## fruitcake

vince is the ultimate clutch free thrower.


----------



## theKidd-5

is it safe to say itsssss OVER!


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter to the line for 2...
he hits both

91-98 - NETS


----------



## XRay34

Well good to come up with Win but we shouldnt make it this dramatic vs crap teams at home

they 7-21 i believe.


----------



## fruitcake

Noodfan said:


> On yahoo game channel it says Kidd steals the ball from VC :biggrin:


now its v. carter steals from t. lue!


----------



## Jizzy

I knew we'd win.


----------



## fruitcake

i dont think its over yet.


----------



## Petey

JKidd with the steal, and Kidd is fouled.

Kidd to the line.

We pulled this win out verus a bad team.

Oh... clear path foul.

FT and possession.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd hits a free throw

91-99 - NETS


----------



## theKidd-5

its over...!


----------



## XRay34

Hell yea 8 game win streak for 1 week minimum


----------



## fruitcake

woop!


----------



## Noodfan

fruitcake said:


> now its v. carter steals from t. lue!


Yeah I forgot to press prt sc.


----------



## Petey

99-91!

NETS WIN THEIR 8TH!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

The Nets Win

99-91


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

8 game win streak to finish up 2005. Very nice.


----------



## Jizzy

Yi-Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy :banana:


----------



## fruitcake

Noodfan said:


> Yeah I forgot to press prt sc.


ya i saw it tooo..pretty hilarious


----------



## XRay34

99-91 Final

VC 37 points to lead the way.

Next up Dwight Howard, Grant Hill, Steve Francis and the Orlando Magic


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Did Carter score 40?


----------



## justasking?

Thank God!!! 

Go Nets!!!! :banana:


----------



## theKidd-5

seee im not a jinx!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

8 IN A ROW :banana: :banana: 




*GOOO NETS!!!!*


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets = Champions. The End. We beat the Hawks, we can beat anybody.


----------



## TheGrowth

Whew! I knew the hawks wouldnt go away...am impressed with Vince today...bucket after big bucket, his points came when the team needed them....Kidd with another impressive game...RJ scares me though, this habit of missing free throws at crucial points has got to stop...hope Kristic is alright looks like he had a rough game...


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Nets = Champions. The End. We beat the Hawks, we can beat anybody.


LOL! Nice one. :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy

That game was ugly but it's a win and I'll take it.


----------



## Noodfan

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Nets = Champions. The End. We beat the Hawks, we can beat anybody.


No no... Big contenders still remain like Bobcats - Raptors :biggrin:


----------



## XRay34

19-10 with a 4.0 game lead if we beat Raptors/Bobcats @ C.A.A.


----------



## VC4MVP

:banana: Cant touch this :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

I got caught and they told me to take my laptop out man they robbed us of a 40 point night from vince when he had that hanging one handed layup it definitely wasnt a charge


----------



## XRay34

VC now 24.7 PPG on the season


Hopefully gets it up to 26


----------



## Jizzy

Vinsane said:


> I got caught and they told me to take my laptop out man they robbed us of a 40 point night from vince when he had that hanging one handed layup it definitely wasnt a charge





lol, You got caught.


----------



## Vinsane

And Kristic has got to bbe the softest person ever now that i have seen him in person


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> I got caught and they told me to take my laptop out man they robbed us of a 40 point night from vince when he had that hanging one handed layup it definitely wasnt a charge


no u got caught busting a nut to vc's 5th three, thays why they kicked u out


----------



## Petey

theKidd-5 said:


> seee im not a jinx!!!


Ah didn't think you were tough guy!

Nice win huh?

-Petey


----------



## JCB

hell yeah


----------



## ATLien

Holy hell do you guys have a lot of members.

600 pages for a game thread against the freaking Hawks? wow.


----------



## XRay34

nba getting too easy for the nets

looks like a rematch of the 2003 finals nets spurs


----------



## pinoyboy231

TheATLien said:


> Holy hell do you guys have a lot of members.
> 
> 600 pages for a game thread against the freaking Hawks? wow.



HELL YEA AND WE'RE PROUD OF IT! :banana:


----------



## JCB

TheATLien said:


> Holy hell do you guys have a lot of members.
> 
> 600 pages for a game thread against the freaking Hawks? wow.


 :biggrin:


----------



## TheGrowth

TheATLien said:


> Holy hell do you guys have a lot of members.
> 
> 600 pages for a game thread against the freaking Hawks? wow.


You must not come on here often


----------



## AJC NYC

see im not a jinx


----------



## Air Fly

Good win really! now its 8 in a row baby!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> And Kristic has got to bbe the softest person ever now that i have seen him in person


Where are you getting internet access so close to CAA?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

AJC NYC said:


> see im not a jinx


u messed up krstic' wrist with ur fake injury posts


----------



## VC4MVP

tyronn lue and al harrington ripped us 2nite but the big 3+ Jaqcue Vaughn made it 8 in a row :banana: :banana:


----------



## JCB

Just realized that Jackson didn't play at all.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

8 in a row YES.........That's the way to close out the game, and Big Props to Vaughn for his all around game tonight!


----------



## Noodfan

TheATLien said:


> Holy hell do you guys have a lot of members.
> 
> 600 pages for a game thread against the freaking Hawks? wow.


Thanks to our fast mods. There is no need for ESPN or Yahoo  And the hawks you calling freaking nearly gave us heart attack (I bet 5000+ u-cash :biggrin: )


----------



## XRay34

how come no games on tnt or espn gthis year

well there is but rarely

like twice a week instead of 4


----------



## AJC NYC

i remember making a thread not to long ago about the nets having a 10 plus game winning streak and some of u made fun of that


----------



## JCB

AJC NYC said:


> i remember making a thread not to long ago about the nets having a 10 plus game winning streak and some of u made fun of that


 Not me . . . . . at least I don't think.


----------



## ZÆ

VS.








99----------91​


Vince Carter - *37* Points, *4* Rebounds, *4* Assists
Jason Kidd - *21* Points, *5* Rebounds, *9* Assists
Richard Jefferson - *21* Points, *5* Rebounds, *6* Assists
Jason Collins - *0* Points, *4* Rebounds, *1* Assists
Nenad Krstic - *2* Points, *5* Rebounds, *1* Assists
Clifford Robinson - *9* Points, *4* Rebounds, *1* Assists
Jacque Vaughn - *8* Points, *2* Rebounds, *2* Assists
Scott Padgett - *1* Points, *2* Rebounds, *0* Assists
Lamond Murray - *0* Points, *0* Rebounds, *0* Assists
Jeff McInnis - *0* Points, *0* Rebounds, *0* Assists ---DNP-Coach's Decision
Marc Jackson - *0* Points, *0* Rebounds, *0* Assists ---DNP-Coach's Decision
Zoran Planinic - *0* Points, *0* Rebounds, *0* Assists ---DNP-Coach's Decision



Full NBA.com Box Score

Vote for New Jersey Nets Vs. Atlanta Hawks, Nets player of the game.


----------



## Brolic

that was too close we reverted back to our early season habit of giving up too many 3's 
Jason Collins can't guard Al Harrington I think coach Frank should've subbed in Cliff earlier in the third 
and I was screaming at Vaughn to stay on his man and not give up the open j 
so glad we got the win bc earlier I posted about giving Antoine Wright some PT if they would have lost....glad we kept the winning strak going


----------



## Dooch

8-game winning streak and now 6 days off. Way to go by our team. I loved the solid contributions off of the bench by Jacque Vaughn and Clifford Robinson. Lets keep rolling. :banana:


----------



## Dooch

*91*







*99*​
The Atlanta Hawks unfortunately fall to (7-21) on the season.
The New Jersey Nets improve to (17-12) on the season and have the top spot in the Atlantic Division and 2nd overall in the Eastern Conference.

Good thing we won today because the Miami Heat also won today in a high scoring matchup against the Washington Wizards.









New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson (24) takes a shot as he is guarded by Atlanta Hawks' Al Harrington during third quarter NBA basketball Thursday night, Dec. 30, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J. Jefferson scored 21 points as the Nets won, 99-91.









New Jersey Nets' Jason Kidd looks to pass the ball as he splits the defense of Atlanta Hawks' Josh Smith, left, and John Thomas during fourth quarter NBA basketball Thursday night, Dec. 30, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J. Kidd scored 21 points as the Nets won 99-91.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter (15) puts up a shot over Atlanta Hawks' Al Harrington during fourth quarter NBA basketball Thursday night, Dec. 30, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J. Carter led all scorers with 37 points as the Nets beat the Hawks, 99-91.


----------



## Dooch

*More pictures/images from the New Jersey Nets' 99-91 victory over the Atlanta Hawks:*









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter reacts at the end of the game after leading all scorers with 37 points as the Nets beat the Atlanta Hawks, 99-91, during their NBA basketball Thursday night, Dec. 30, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J.









Atlanta Hawks' Al Harrington attempts a shot as he is guarded by New Jersey Nets' Nenad Krstic (12), of Serbia-Montenegro, during first quarter NBA basketball Thursday night, Dec. 30, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J. Looking on are Nets' Jason Collins and Vince Carter, right rear.









Atlanta Hawks' Tyronn Lue, left, attempts a shot as he is guarded by New Jersey Nets' Nenad Krstic, of Serbia-Montenegro, during first-quarter NBA basketball Thursday night, Dec. 30, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J.


----------



## VC_15

yo Dooch... did you end up going to the game?... if you did ... did you ask vc?


----------



## Dooch

VC_15 said:


> yo Dooch... did you end up going to the game?... if you did ... did you ask vc?


Yes, thank God. I got a ride at like 6:00 from my dad. Great game and glad to see our streak continue. I did have the chance to ask Vince Carter and right now he is not leaning towards a Yes or a No. He says he most likely *will* consider participating this year. It depends how he feels he said.


----------



## VC_15

Dooch said:


> Yes, thank God. I got a ride at like 6:00 from my dad. Great game and glad to see our streak continue. I did have the chance to ask Vince Carter and right now he is not leaning towards a Yes or a No. He says he most likely *will* consider participating this year. It depends how he feels he said.



alright thnx.. man..


----------



## master8492

Lue kept screwing the Hawks up in this game. :curse:


----------



## Dooch

master8492 said:


> Lue kept screwing the Hawks up in this game. :curse:


Tyronn Lue did better than Zaza Pachulia. What happened to Zaza Pachulia this game? Usually he has his best games against us.

Zaza Pachulia: 3 points, 7 rebounds, 1 assist 

Tyronn Lue: 18 points, 1 rebound 2 assists


----------



## master8492

Dooch said:


> Tyronn Lue did better than Zaza Pachulia. What happened to Zaza Pachulia this game? Usually he has his best games against us.
> 
> Zaza Pachulia: 3 points, 7 rebounds, 1 assist
> 
> Tyronn Lue: 18 points, 1 rebound 2 assists



Lue offensive box numbers were good in most of the games but I tend to look at what he did in the games. I think the problem I like him to do less of is turning the ball over; He had 4 TO listed in 29 min but it seems like a lot more and the last unforced TO did it in for the Hawks. Not to mention everyone is shooting over him. What I don't get is why Royal Ivey starts the game and sits out like 4 or 5 minutes later for the rest of the halves. He's a solid PG who looks to pass first and is a solid defender unlike Lue.


----------



## Dooch

master8492 said:


> Lue offensive box numbers were good in most of the games but I tend to look at what he did in the games. I think the problem I like him to do less of is turning the ball over; He had 4 TO listed in 29 min but it seems like a lot more and the last unforced TO did it in for the Hawks. Not to mention everyone is shooting over him. What I don't get is why Royal Ivey starts the game and sits out like 4 or 5 minutes later for the rest of the halves. He's a solid PG who looks to pass first and is a solid defender unlike Lue.


True. Tyronn Lue had a good amount of turnovers, some he should not have even made. Miscommunication amongst him and his teammates. Joe Johnson and Al Harrington are definitely players whom the Atlanta Hawks should keep or get a big name in Atlanta for.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Good news!

Vince Carter moved into 200th place on the all-time scoring list...

*200. Vince Carter - 11,681*
201. Jimmy Walker - 11,655

and he also passed two on the season scoring leaders list...

9. Carmelo Anthony - 24.79ppg*
10. Vince Carter - 24.71*
11. Michael Redd - 24.58
12. Ray Allen - 24.54

Also, I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico. (You can't not say that if you start off with "Good news!"


----------



## Dooch

New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter shoots over Atlanta Hawks' Josh Smith (5) as Hawks' Al Harrington and Tyronn Lue, right look on during fourth-quarter NBA basketball Thursday night, Dec. 30, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J. Carter led all scorers with 37 points as the Nets beat the Hawks, 99-91.


----------

